# empurrar com a barriga



## patriota

Nosso dicionário já conta com a definição de "empurrar com a barriga" (literalmente "_empujar con la barriga_"):


> _fig & fam _*no dar solución*;
> _fig & fam _(com adiamento) *dejar para otro día*;


Porém, se tivessem que traduzir "empurrar com a barriga" com expressões igualmente informais em castelhano, quais usariam? Neste artigo de opinião brasileiro, por exemplo:


			
				Estadão said:
			
		

> É um absurdo um enrosco por tanto tempo entre Prefeitura e Tribunal de Contas para que se chegue a um entendimento para destravar a licitação dos ônibus da cidade. O processo está parado e o Município vai lidando com isso, “*empurrando com a barriga*”.


E neste de Portugal:


			
				Diário As Beiras said:
			
		

> O modelo social e económico europeu morreu.
> 
> Por mais que nos custe e está mesmo a custar.
> 
> Por mais que tentemos negar essa evidência,* empurrando com a barriga* os crescentes problemas do velho continente para um futuro perdido na névoa dos tempos que hão-de vir.


----------



## willy2008

En ese contexto es continuar co el problema sin resolverlo.


----------



## patriota

Mas não lembra nenhuma expressão?


----------



## Ari RT

O verbo "formal" é procrastinar, escrito igualito em espanhol como em português.
Vou buscando nas gavetas da memória por uma expressão mais coloquial, se encontrar posto aqui.


----------



## zema

Por acá podríamos decir, por ejemplo:

… la Municipalidad se las rebusca, _*pateando la pelota para adelante*._
… que intentemos negar esa evidencia_, *pateando* _los crecientes problemas del viejo continente para un futuro perdido …

*"patear"*_/_* "patear para adelante" *_/_* "patear la pelota para adelante"* Todas tienen ese mismo sentido de postergar, de procrastinar (vendrían a ser algo así como una versión futbolera de _’kick the can down the road’)_.
En España entiendo que dicen algo muy parecido: *"dar patadas hacia adelante"*.


----------



## patriota

Era exatamente o que eu procurava, *zema*! Muito obrigado. 

No Brasil, "tocar/jogar a bola pra frente" tem o sentido contrário. Quando alguém diz: "_Agora, bola pra frente!_", significa superar os seus problemas atuais, esquecer os fracassos e mudar a vida para melhor. É a diferença entre só chutar a bola metafórica ou correr junto a ela para marcar um gol.


----------



## gato radioso

Procrastinar = postergar


----------



## Ari RT

Gato radioso, EU - opinião pessoal - vejo uma sutil diferença, que, aliás, não vejo apoiada pelos principais dicionários.
Os dois verbos indicam que a ação é deixada para depois. No caso do postergar, creio que, em geral, se use "postergar algo porque" ou "postergar algo até que":
- Postergou a compra do carro até a obtenção de um novo emprego.
- Se não fizer bom tempo, postergaremos a viagem.
Eu não usaria procrastinar nesses casos, embora sejam sinônimos, porque soaria pomposo. Levantaria 100% das sobrancelhas dos ouvintes. Mas, se usasse, o significado seria rigorosamente o mesmo.

No entanto, o verbo procrastinar, quando usado (é raro e só ocorre num registro formal e culto), costuma vir intransitivo:
- Em vez de marcar logo a data do casamento, insiste em procrastinar.
- Não decide se vai ou se fica, segue procrastinando.
- Essa sua mania de procrastinação ainda vai lhe custar caro (substantivado, ainda sem complemento).
E nesses casos denota uma atitude, mais que uma ação concreta. Além disso, não se aclaram as razões para a imposição do atraso, deixando espaço para uma conotação negativa. Deixou-se de agir por preguiça ou indecisão inconfessáveis, por exemplo, ou por uma "agenda oculta".

Insisto em que se trata de opinião pessoal. Tómalo con pinzas.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Gato radioso, EU - opinião pessoal - vejo uma sutil diferença, que, aliás, não vejo apoiada pelos principais dicionários.
> Os dois verbos indicam que a ação é deixada para depois. No caso do postergar, creio que, em geral, se use "postergar algo porque" ou "postergar algo até que":
> - Postergou a compra do carro até a obtenção de um novo emprego.
> - Se não fizer bom tempo, postergaremos a viagem.
> Eu não usaria procrastinar nesses casos, embora sejam sinônimos, porque soaria pomposo. Levantaria 100% das sobrancelhas dos ouvintes. Mas, se usasse, o significado seria rigorosamente o mesmo.
> 
> No entanto, o verbo procrastinar, quando usado (é raro e só ocorre num registro formal e culto), costuma vir intransitivo:
> - Em vez de marcar logo a data do casamento, insiste em procrastinar.
> - Não decide se vai ou se fica, segue procrastinando.
> - Essa sua mania de procrastinação ainda vai lhe custar caro (substantivado, ainda sem complemento).
> E nesses casos denota uma atitude, mais que uma ação concreta. Além disso, não se aclaram as razões para a imposição do atraso, deixando espaço para uma conotação negativa. Deixou-se de agir por preguiça ou indecisão inconfessáveis, por exemplo, ou por uma "agenda oculta".
> 
> Insisto em que se trata de opinião pessoal. Tómalo con pinzas.



Concordo totalmente. 
É a prova que não há sinónimos exactos. Muitas vezes, para simplificar a compreensão costumamos dizer que dois termos são equivalentes, mas isto não é verdade absoluta: sempre há nuances, pequenas diferenças no significado, no caracter transitivo ou intransitivo da accão, no uso...
De facto, pelo menos no caso do espanhol, se _postergar_ é palavra culta mas que tem uso relativamente frequente, estou certo que a maioria das pessoas desconhecem _procrastinar_. Diria até que fora do ámbito da psicología ou em registos muito cultos é quase desconhecida.


----------



## patriota

A palavra_ procrastinar_ parece ter virado mania no Brasil graças à influência de traduções literais do inglês.


----------



## Dymn

gato radioso said:


> De facto, pelo menos no caso do espanhol, se _postergar_ é palavra culta mas que tem uso relativamente frequente, estou certo que a maioria das pessoas desconhecem _procrastinar_. Diria até que fora do ámbito da psicología ou em registos muito cultos é quase desconhecida.





patriota said:


> A palavra_ procrastinar_ parece ter virado mania no Brasil graças à influência de traduções literais do inglês.


Também está a ganhar uso na Espanha, entre os jovens, pelo mesmo motivo.


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade.
Agora é mais frequente do que há dez ou vinte anos.


----------



## patriota

Eu me esqueci de dizer que o verbo que mais uso com esse sentido é _enrolar_: "_Ele fica enrolando e deixa tudo para a última hora_".


----------

